# How do i earn this without buying?



## acornavenue (Apr 11, 2019)

How do i get the reissue material?


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 11, 2019)

You can get them by doing the reissue goals


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 11, 2019)

The new set of goals gives you some, I think the rest are from maps.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 13, 2019)

For the bells (as they also ask for a lot of regular bells), I think you're best grinding rare bugs/fish and selling them, and hopefully obtaining a few Buncha Bells maps.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 13, 2019)

Nougat said:


> For the bells (as they also ask for a lot of regular bells), I think you're best grinding rare bugs/fish and selling them, and hopefully obtaining a few Buncha Bells maps.



Buncha Bell maps is how I am doing it. Even with that, I am not gonna get closed to all of them at all. I will be lucky to get a few of them. Unfortunately phone games tries to sucker you into spending real money, and I will spend very little real money on phone games. Just not worth it.


----------

